

App prototypes, what do they mean? - capex

I can't find an answer to this by googling.<p>When we talk about app prototypes, do we mean a fully functional application including databases and all functionality of the app? Or do we just mean the visual UI interacting through buttons etc but without any backend functionality to support it?
======
antm
Ultimately a prototype is just a tool for learning and discovery. So what you
build depends on what you're trying to learn or work out. I've built
prototypes as powerpoint decks, basic HTML/CSS, and as apps built in Rails or
PHP. Sometimes with a database backend - or with some spoof of one.

------
capex
In the context of the average web app then, a html/css prototype (which can
later be used in the project) would be a decent prototype. As long as they
convey what the requirements of the project are.

------
gyardley
The answer varies depending on who's talking - ask for clarification from the
specific people you happen to be dealing with.

------
yashchandra
Short answer: It depends.

Long answer: In my experience, prototype is used very loosely and can mean
many things. But the point is that a prototype is not a fully functioning
app/system/software yet. It is used to demonstrate the possible
features/functionalities that the app would/could have. How you demontrate it
depends on the specific case. Some prototypes can be created using a simple
word/powerpoint slide, some can be created using mockup screens/wireframes and
some are semi-functioning products. I do not think there is one single answer
to this.

